# P069E and P059F codes



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone else with a diesel get these codes? Seems my active grill shutter actuator is bad from what I have read up on these codes. Anyone change out the actuator?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Turns out my GMPP covers these codes according to the dealer. Going in Friday to see what's up.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Good luck, let us know the outcome


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Well since I cleared the codes and they have not returned the dealer couldn't do anything. So next time I'll take it in with the light on, how ever long that will be. Seems to be fine, no light for a few hundred miles of driving, in town and on the interstate.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Well since I cleared the codes and they have not returned the dealer couldn't do anything. So next time I'll take it in with the light on, how ever long that will be. Seems to be fine, no light for a few hundred miles of driving, in town and on the interstate.


When I had these codes, I found that they would only set when the temperature was above 50 degrees F. With mine, the shutters were failing to open fully, therefore when they were staying closed 100% of the time at temps below 50, the code wouldn't set, then when the temps got high enough that the extra cooling was needed, the code shutters would open less than fully and set the code. If I reset the code in December, it might not set again until March, but if I reset the code in June, it would be back within 3-5 drive cycles. 

In my case, I got under the car and found that the bottom-left corner of the casing around the shutters had popped open, preventing them from fully opening (probably during a previous car-deer collision). I squeezed it shut with a pair of channel locks and it has been good ever since. Not every case turns out to be that simple, though.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It has been warm here up in the 60's and nothing. Guess we will see how it goes.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wanted to update this thread since the codes came back after they replaced the control module. Seems the active shutters motor went bad. It was very hot the first trip in but they didn't change it out, just the module. Well turns out it went bad anyway and so they replaced the active shutter assembly since you just can't change out the motor. My extended warranty covered it all this second time around and the total was $639. 

Not sure if it has anything to do with it but my MPG seems to have gone up after they fixed it.


----------



## Pjgolfalot (Sep 18, 2020)

BlueTopaz said:


> Anyone else with a diesel get these codes? Seems my active grill shutter actuator is bad from what I have read up on these codes. Anyone change out the actuator?


Yes I got it


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

revjpeterson said:


> With mine, the shutters were failing to open fully, therefore when they were staying closed 100% of the time at temps below 50, the code wouldn't set, then when the temps got high enough that the extra cooling was needed, the code shutters would open less than fully and set the code.
> 
> In my case, I got under the car and found that the bottom-left corner of the casing around the shutters had popped open, preventing them from fully opening (probably during a previous car-deer collision). I squeezed it shut with a pair of channel locks and it has been good ever since. Not every case turns out to be that simple, though.


I have the P069E code in my 2014 diesel Cruze. It seems to stay clear in cold weather and return on warm days too.

Where the heck is this assembly? What does it look like? Do I need to put it up on ramps and pop off the plastic under the front facia?

I also am missing the two plastic covers on the bottom corners of my bumper. The ambient sensor that should be on the left missing cover is hanging free by its wire taped up along with another connector. I don't know what that was supposed to plug into. Maybe its the plug to this mystery shutter thing?


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Boathook36 said:


> I have the P069E code in my 2014 diesel Cruze. It seems to stay clear in cold weather and return on warm days too.
> 
> Where the heck is this assembly? What does it look like? Do I need to put it up on ramps and pop off the plastic under the front facia?
> 
> I also am missing the two plastic covers on the bottom corners of my bumper. The ambient sensor that should be on the left missing cover is hanging free by its wire taped up along with another connector. I don't know what that was supposed to plug into. Maybe its the plug to this mystery shutter thing?


The active grille shutters are behind the lower grille in the bumper cover unless for some reason your car is missing them. That wire you describe sounds like the one that plugs into the active grille shutters. I can't remember for sure though. Here's a GM part # *94525972 *for active grille shutters


----------

